# Calibrating Time Setting Lever



## Okapis Rule (May 12, 2011)

I have an Elgin pocket watch from 1925 [other details] that works quite well, but I've set the speed all the way to the slow side and it's still about a minute an hour too fast. Is there any easy way to set the speed besides this, or do I need to take it to a watch repairer? I would really like to have a functional watch, but I can't use it for anything when it gains an hour every other day.

Thanks.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The reason why it is gaining is that it needs a service, the oil has dried / evaporated, mainly on the impulse lever. Also less power to the balance means it has a lower arc / amplitude and will therefore gain as less time is spent for the balance to swing further round

Ideally it needs a strip / clean and oil, then it will be very accurate. American pocket watches are some of the best made. Depending on the movement you should get down to + / - 15 sec's a day or less 

Hope that helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Okapis Rule (May 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'm correct in assuming that would take a professional, right?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes. You will need a professional watchmaker to service a pocketwatch like this. No ordinary jeweller or "watch-repairer" would have the skills necessary. It must go to an expert.

And just a bit of terminology.

The lever that controls the speed of the watch is called the regulator. The setting-lever (which your watch may or may not have) is under the bezel. Your watch is probably crown-set though.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Shangas gives excellent advice :yes: It will need a clean and service - if you let us know where you are located, someone on the list may know of a real watchmaker in your area who would do this for you! :yes:


----------



## Okapis Rule (May 12, 2011)

Yes, my watch is crown set, and the regulator is inside the case back where the rest of the movement is located. I live in between Atlanta and Augusta GA, so if you know of a location around there that would be great.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

mel said:


> Shangas gives excellent advice :yes:


I do? You flatter me!


----------

